# New Here!!



## gsmrogers (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm new to this site and I have a 2005 Outback 29' Bunkhouse 5th wheel that I bought new and I love it. I have done many upgrades for a more enjoyable dry camping experiance. I have just ordered my Outbackers license plate frame and I can't wait to get it.

Love that RV'in,
Garry


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Glad you found this site, Garry! Welcome to Outbackes!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Welcome to the

Cult

Clan

Tribe

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!!
*
(LOVE that screeen name....particularly catchy TODAY!!! )


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Garry!









Sounds like you fit right in here with mods done.


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

*Welcome Garry to Outbackers *


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !!!! Enjoy the site and stay involved!! This is a really great group of people!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. What part of CA is Visalia? You just missed the inaugural Fall rally in Newport Beach.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

*Welcome*


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

takethisjob&shoveit said:


> I'm new to this site and I have a 2005 Outback 29' Bunkhouse 5th wheel that I bought new and I love it. I have done many upgrades for a more enjoyable dry camping experiance. I have just ordered my Outbackers license plate frame and I can't wait to get it.
> 
> Love that RV'in,
> Garry


Garry - WELCOME!!!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. The old saying still applies: "The more the merrier!"


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS

Willie


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers... home of people helping people.

Tell us about some of the mods you've done... any pictures?


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the new Outback.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

welcome to the group! This is the best spot on the net!


----------

